# Engine Bay mods



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys

I've started work on the engine bay over winter but i keep reading so many different things and confusing myself

I've got rid of the N294 , fit my SFS 3" tip and upper boost pipes and vac lines which is currently cabled tied everywhere which isn't staying like that !

I just want some more information what i can safely get rid of , i hate the look of the black thing in front of the TIP and also the hose and pipe that comes out of the throttle body/inlet manifold and i also want to change the thicker black hose that comes out of the charge pipe what is that one called ? so basically anything i can bin and change i want to do so , also need ideas and links if pos of what i can do with the wiring on the fuel rail and also the coil packs as i can't stand the look of how it is stock










My plans are to get the seat smoothed rocker cover and paint it crackle black along with the charge pipe and throttle body , the inlet and fuel rail will be polished and also charge pipe clamps and every nut and bolt , all hoses inc coolant etc will be sfs orange and I'm going to put back on the original crackle black covers except engine cover and fit the engine bling kit too
also will get a coolant tank and rocker cover gasket as it looks like its leaking

any information , links and advise is much appreciated in advance  

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Any help?









Suggestions: change the coolant bottle for a nice, new, white one. And get the plastic battery, coolant and slam covers back on - but you're already going to do these. Excellent.

The clip-on plastic fuel rail wiring guide can be unclipped. Some push the spark plug wiring under the fuel rail, to hide it and make it look a little tidier. I'm contemplating that, but have for the moment shielded it in conduit. The black Diverter Valve in front of the TIP (the 'black thing' you mention) can be swapped for something a bit more bling, like one from Forge, however it's not necessary for performance.

That'll do for now.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks buddy , yeah i see a pic of your bay earlier looks real smart !

With the black thing I've seen some people get rid of it completely along with other hoses around that area but don't know which delete mod it is exactly , is it part of the SAI delete ?

Also where did you get the conduit buddy as it does look smart i think I'm going to hide it on the fuel rail but use conduit on the coil pack wiring


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

My advice would be to bin the charcoal canister, then relocate the coolant over flow pipe under the inlet manifold. This means you can ditch the hardlines that run along the back of the engine and also the pipe coming off the throttle body.

Remove the aircon, will free up a lot of room.

For the coilpack wiring, get a TFSI coilpack wiring conduit, probably the black one if your doing the rocker cover black

You can remove the bracket holding the top of the charge pipe, its strong enough without.

The relay holder (black box behind air box) remove the relays from this holder and put them inside of the black wiring trunk to the right of it


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks buddy ! i was going to PM you on edition been looking at your build thread all day working things out haha !

Have you got a how to guide link for these deletes dude ?


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

No didn't really find any how to's. If you need any help PM me on edition and ill tell you what I did.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Thanks buddy , yeah i see a pic of your bay earlier looks real smart !


  Thanks. 



dannyboi mk1 said:


> With the black thing I've seen some people get rid of it completely along with other hoses around that area but don't know which delete mod it is exactly , is it part of the SAI delete ?


If the 'black thing' is the round 'hockey puck' thing (aka the PRV) then you _can _remove it, but usually as part of a (IMO) pointless catch can fitting exercise. Not sure about the SAI; I never had one on my BAM, but may be related. Personally I'd leave it.



dannyboi mk1 said:


> Also where did you get the conduit buddy as it does look smart i think I'm going to hide it on the fuel rail but use conduit on the coil pack wiring


Most I got here: http://www.hilltop-products.co.uk/flexi ... tings.html Suspect I'll try hiding it under the fuel rail too at some stage.

Have fun!



Kyle18uk said:


> ...The relay holder (black box behind air box) remove the relays from this holder and put them inside of the black wiring trunk to the right of it


+1. Although I did it while trying to find space for my (long removed) catch can, personally I'd probably leave it there unless you a) really hate the look of it, and/or b) need the space.









Pretty much how she is now. As you can hopefully see, the triangular mounting bracket for the relay box is left behind. I've since lined the lip with some black rubbery stuff to tidy up the edge a bit, but it's now a good space for a WMI pump... :wink:


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Dan


Sorry for offtopic, but your car looks perfect from the outside and awful when you open the bonnet as the previous color is still visible :/


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

sorry for being thick but whts that hose on the left side of the engine and goes up and round to the right?? don't have it on the 180bhp.....cheers :roll:


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> dannyboi mk1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan
> ...


Thats what happens when you wrap a car mate look at the bends and shapes of the bits that are original colour theres no way those parts can be wrapped , but as said in the beginning of the topic I'm working on the bay through the winter which included making it all match and original colour gone !!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not sure if they will be of help but a few shots of my 2


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboi mk1 said:
> ...


Ohhhhh, sorry, I thought it was painted lol...


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

chamberlaintt said:


> sorry for being thick but whts that hose on the left side of the engine and goes up and round to the right?? don't have it on the 180bhp.....cheers :roll:


It's a second intercooler pipe.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not sure if they will be of help but a few shots of my 2


OMG... absolute beautiful. Think this is the first time ive seen yellows car engine. Beautiful


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


>


Hi, Yellow_TT, very nice.
Hoggy.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

First time you've seen it? It's in every post on here lol.......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> First time you've seen it? It's in every post on here lol.......


Get back to your own thread there is a post waiting for you :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > First time you've seen it? It's in every post on here lol.......
> ...


And another thing for the first ten years on here I couldn't post pics so got a lot of time to make up for :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha.... Git.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


As Hoggy says!!! [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

As others have said start with the simple things to tidy her up first, get all the nice trim panels back on. A new rad bottle can be had for about £8 i have had one waiting to be fitted for over a year now. Purchase a bling kit off Brendan, Then start thinking about the rest of the bigger jobs in the bay, Matching hose kits manifold etc etc.

Mine started like this when I bought her










Gave her a clean and a bling kit










Decided to get rid of most of the old vacuum pipe work










And now looks looks like this




























Still need to get a new rocker cover as i want a black crinkle finish like Mondo's.


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

can relocate the battery in the boot, remove the charcoal canister and do away the coolant expansion tank ( replace with an inline filler ) would clear up most of that !


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> ...Still need to get a new rocker cover as i want a black crinkle finish like Mondo's.


Ah, yer only human. 

Looking good in there - but you look to have two DVs in there, one either side of the PRV. Is that right? :?


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Mondo said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > ...Still need to get a new rocker cover as i want a black crinkle finish like Mondo's.
> ...


Are you looking at part of the SAI? early APX engine


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

Remove that and blank it off, thats what I did on my golf.

Im doing my engine bay atm too and I used to have it completely polished on my old mk4 but im really liking the look of these crackle black inlets 8)

Whats in this bling kit im reading about and where can you purchase the polished plaque that says TT Quattro like in the pictures?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Ashmond said:


> Remove that and blank it off, thats what I did on my golf.
> 
> Im doing my engine bay atm too and I used to have it completely polished on my old mk4 but im really liking the look of these crackle black inlets 8)
> 
> Whats in this bling kit im reading about and where can you purchase the polished plaque that says TT Quattro like in the pictures?


Have a look for Brendan and Oldguy in the group buy section

John


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Can i play.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Can i play.. 8)
> 
> Damien.


That engine bay looks spot on great attention to detail. I want my to look like that now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

...apart from the dodgy-looking inlet manifold and the excess tin foil around the charge pipe. :?

:wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> ...apart from the dodgy-looking inlet manifold and the excess tin foil around the charge pipe. :?
> 
> :wink:


Oi cheeky that is proper heat lagging..Its there for a reason. Some people still have the ugly pipe support bracket on full view..  And nothing wrong with a spotless IM..Still on my illusive search for the right candidate.. 034 looks good at the moment, Just waiting for Joe's testing of the 034 inlet and max manifold on the usa mk1 forum..:wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...Some people still have the ugly pipe support bracket on full view..  ...


Can't be me you're referring to; mine went ages ago.



TTSPORT666 said:


> ...And nothing wrong with a spot*ty* IM...


Yes, there is. SEM, 034, IE, or just polish/paint/powdercoat the bugger. I mean, it's not like you're doing anything else to Blue Yonder at the mo'... :wink:


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Glad see this thread ...... Not!

I've been putting off doing my engine bay for a while as I hate paying loads of money on pipes lol but I have now started and no doubt going to be a big hill to climb to get like some posted on here....


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

It's a fun process though! Just starting mine now, it won't be as good as some of these but it'll be better than the dogs dinner it started as!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've drawn the line at engine bay faffing. I can see the appeal though, especially if you know what's going on in there :lol:


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I started work on mine in the end


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

That coolant bottle [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi dannyboi mk1, As long as you like it then my thoughts don't matter, but sorry I think that colour codeing looks all wrong.
Wheres the strut brace gone ?
Hoggy.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it just the picture or is the chargepipe going a bit funky?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

That looks mint... excuse the pun 8)


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

My excuse for an engine bay

















I have some more bits to fit


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BaueruTc said:


> Is it just the picture or is the chargepipe going a bit funky?


I think the heat has got to it don't know why but the crackle paint appears to have problems with the heat under the bonnet


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

L33JSA said:


> That coolant bottle [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Out of everything I've changed and you spot the thing i forgot to change ! haha just bought a new one i literally opened the bay at the show and thought ahhhh bollox lol



Hoggy said:


> Hi dannyboi mk1, As long as you like it then my thoughts don't matter, but sorry I think that colour codeing looks all wrong.
> Wheres the strut brace gone ?
> Hoggy.


I thought that exact thing mate then i put the crackle black on and looks soooo wrong !










but at the weekend IMO the colour coded parts worked really well with the rest of the car










And the strut brace because my airlift struts needed to drill the top mount bolt holes i need to drill holes into the brace so that it sits over the new top mount nuts


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Is it just the picture or is the chargepipe going a bit funky?





YELLOW_TT said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just the picture or is the chargepipe going a bit funky?
> ...


thats just how it came out the can i will do it again , it wrinkled instead of crackled :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just the picture or is the chargepipe going a bit funky?
> ...


Oh don't be telling me that! My inlet manifold and rocker cover have been done in crackle black! No signs of them going weird yet though thankfully.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> I started work on mine in the end


Never been a fan of colour coded plastics, but after seeing your car in the flesh yesterday at UD, it is so right 8)

The TT is a credit to you, so much hard work has gone into it...

Cracking ride

John


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Duggy said:


> dannyboi mk1 said:
> 
> 
> > I started work on mine in the end
> ...


+1 with the colour coding of the plastics. Seen it done to a few TT bays and have never been a fan. This colour for some reason just works. I am a fan of the colour and must admit its nice when someone has the balls to go with a very different colour from the norm. You did and have most defiantly pulled it off.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you guys, I really appreciate it :-*


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Danny, Must admit it does much look nicer in this pic. 8) when seeing the whole car.









Hoggy.


----------



## ALD (Mar 10, 2014)

Makes want to eat some mints


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

A couple I took at UD's



















Truly stunning Danny 8)

John


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > BaueruTc said:
> ...


to my knowledge the paint wrinkles with heat. im guessing that the charge pipe was refitted and the car was driven while paint was still curing and wrinkling, and that part is the hottest so went different to the rest?

I could be well away from the truth with this theory but I think yours will be ok- I hope so because ive just ordered some wrinkle paint too...


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I found with that paint the best way to do it was paint it then put it into a oven at 90°c for 10 mins. You get a really tight crackle finish just like the plastic covers.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Danny, car looks brilliant!

I like the simple clean look, will always keep the panels/covers.


----------

